# Watch Winders Recommendations



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Apologies to mods if this is the wrong forum -- but it gets the most views!

I have a "round" birthday coming up soon -- and the Mem'sahib has indicated she would like to get me a watch winder.

This is something I've never researched, and, until now, never really felt the need for. However, I recently bought a moon phase watch, so it would be useful -- and, having one would allow me to consider a "calendar" in the future.

Black is essential (same as my watch boxes). Three winders in the unit would be fine.

Mem'sahib likes quality -- so budget is up to £1k.

Anybody got recommendations from personal experience please?

:clap:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

there is only one!!(and wish I could afford it ! one day) , none of the Roundy Roundy stuff, and if you get one I demand to give it a trial :biggrin: :thumbsup:

deano

check theses out

https://www.bernardfavre.com/


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

1k? A butler :thumbsup:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this not similar to leaving your car engine running for the next time you want to drive?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

RWP said:


> 1k? A butler :thumbsup:


 :nono:

Valet surely, Roger :yes:

Mine is very disciplined in this routine!

:tongue:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Fitz666 said:


> Is this not similar to leaving your car engine running for the next time you want to drive?


 for me my winder is like having 12 cars to chose from, you get one out and run it up to get warm and ensure its good to go before a 500 mile run , 

deano


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a single winder from Dulwich Designs and don't have anything bad to say about it but nor will I claim its the best, I think I would prefer wood finish to leather perhaps. I know they do a triple for about £500.

Ahh I will say one bad word but I don't know if its really an issue...the leather cusions you put the watch on seem a bit robust and if you have a bracelet watch and small wrist it might be tough sqeezing them on.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Fitz666 said:


> Is this not similar to leaving your car engine running for the next time you want to drive?


 Not really as they are not constantly running , on the better ones you can adjust the rotation/rest period and the direction of rotation.
Been discussed quite few times on here with the same arguments from both camps , but I like them and have used one for years :yes: 
Personally I would far rather have my sub ready to go with the right time and date than constantly unscrewing the crown to adjust time/date and therefore risk compromising its waterproofness , as mine does get wet :thumbsup:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Prosaic question: whilst the Bernard Favre is undoubtedly mesmerisingly beautiful by comparison to its more industrial cousins, given that the rotor on an automatic watch turns only in two dimensions is there actually a functional advantage to the BF?

Also -- anyone got any direct experience of Wolf winders?

Thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

yokel said:


> Anybody got recommendations from personal experience please?
> 
> :clap:


 I've had two, adn the motors or gearing gave out after a few years. I'd spend your money on a nice display case, leave the winders to watch nerds.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> I've had two, adn the motors or gearing gave out after a few years. I'd spend your money on a nice display case, leave the winders to watch nerds.


 Understand your point CJ, but it's not my money -- it's the Mem'sahib's, and a three-watch-winder is what she wants to give me (end of story). . . . . . . . . . . . [Personally, I might be tempted to put the money towards a new watch :tongue: ]

So, I need to find a robust and effective unit -- though I will mention the Favre!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I bought a Diplomat (single motor, dual watch winder) after good reviews on Amazon, it failed after 5 or so years. still looks nice but oversized for a display case.  Ex-gf bought me a Brookstone model that had rave reviews online (four motors, four watches), and it's on the last working motor. I think you should resign yourself to it being a temporary fixture that will not run reliably for years like a car. If someone makes one with a five year or ten year warranty, I'd like to hear of them.

Because there's controversy over the use of motorized winders (watchsmiths seem to generally discourage them), I think it's frivolous purchase. Instead, recommend a really nicely made static display ... you'll get more longevity out of it, with the same or better enjoyment.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 22, 2018)

Chiyoda watch winder has many options for you to choose, 1 watch, 2 watches, 4 watches or more.

Check here please:

https://purchasing.ecvv.com/index.php?route=simple_blog/article/view&simple_blog_article_id=11


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

I seem to have forgotten to round off this thread.

The Mem'sahib, after quite some research, bought me these . . . .










So far, very pleased indeed :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice, unlike some the winder looks like it will take quite a large watch :thumbsup:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

JoT said:


> Very nice, unlike some the winder looks like it will take quite a large watch :thumbsup:


 Certainly takes my 42mm Glashütte diver (photo).

Has trouble though with my 42mm Seatime on thick rubber strap.

HTH


----------

